# Newbee Help Please



## JOBBIE618 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi all, I am a new grad from a Medical Coding school. I am also a surgical RN of 36 years so. I have extensive experience in procedures and anatomy etc. I really want to work in this field.
When I researched taking the CPA exam it was recommended that I work for 6 months before taking the exam. How can I do that if I can't get a job? All of the positions that I have found want at least 2 years experience. Can't get the experience if I can't get a job! I am very frustrated. I have even tried Doctor Practices. I have applied for 2 apprentice positions and was not hired. Any ideas?


----------



## rmadaliya (Sep 12, 2012)

hi,
you can take AAPC online course ,which is completed in 4 months.
After completion of course you are eligible to take CPC exam.
It is very simple way.The course is very simple as you have experience in medical field so  you can finish it very easily.


----------



## JOBBIE618 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Newbee*

Hi, and thank you for your response.  I have completed the medical coding course and I have a certificate from the school.  My question is that I read I should work for 6 months before trying for CPC.  All jobs require at least CPC and 1 or usually more years of experience.
How am I ever going to get a job? And, should I just go ahead and prepare for the CPC and take the exam before finding a job?


----------



## stephmf415 (Sep 28, 2012)

I completed a medical coding course, took the CPC exam one month later, and passed.  I don't think it's necessary to work for 6 months before taking the exam and my school recommended that i take it right away.  You most likely will not get a coding job until you remove your "A" though so it's best to find a position working in a medical office until you have the experience employers are looking for.


----------



## JOBBIE618 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Newbee*

Thank you for your reply Stephanie ... I guess I should start preparing for the exam and keep on going  I applied for 2 apprentice positions but I guess...no go
*Jodi *


----------



## WilloKeays (Sep 29, 2012)

stephmf415 said:


> I completed a medical coding course, took the CPC exam one month later, and passed.  I don't think it's necessary to work for 6 months before taking the exam and my school recommended that i take it right away.  You most likely will not get a coding job until you remove your "A" though so it's best to find a position working in a medical office until you have the experience employers are looking for.



And you can't remove your "A" until you have 2 years experience as a coder - 1 year plus an AS Degree.


----------

